

They Loved Your G.P.A. Then They Saw Your Tweets - daegloe
http://nytimes.com/2013/11/10/business/they-loved-your-gpa-then-they-saw-your-tweets.html

======
imperio59
Everyone should have the right to say whatever they want on the internet.
That's protected by the 1st amendment.

That being said, if you're going to be a jerk and generally demonstrate that
you're not the kind of person a university would like to admit to their ranks,
that's your own damn fault.

